# Scheduling codes



## Gsatoday (Jul 30, 2020)

I was scheduled for MD on my schedule and I have no idea what this means, does anyone know?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 30, 2020)

Gsatoday said:


> I was scheduled for MD on my schedule and I have no idea what this means, does anyone know?


It’s by store. Ask your leader!


----------



## Yetive (Jul 30, 2020)

Doctor for a day.


----------



## SigningLady (Jul 30, 2020)

Probably Mask Duty. You can tell all the mask-less guests they need one and then hand them one if they didn't bring one.


----------



## StyleMaven1 (Jul 30, 2020)

Do you happen to work in grocery? Might be Meat/Dairy.


----------



## wiredharpoon (Jul 30, 2020)

SigningLady said:


> Probably Mask Duty. You can tell all the mask-less guests they need one and then hand them one if they didn't bring one.


Yep, believe its mask distributor.


----------



## Greenandred (Jul 30, 2020)

StyleMaven1 said:


> Do you happen to work in grocery? Might be Meat/Dairy.


Yep. I work in dairy and my job code is MD1.


----------

